# Do you have a police story



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I do.

My brother drove down to Houston to visit with me and to work the summer. I thought I'd take him downtown to show him the big buildings. We both were just country boys, and he looked the part with his cowboy hat and a hawk feather stuck in the hat band.

In Arkansas you can wear your plate on the front or the back of your truck. His was on the front, causing us to be pulled over.

The cops saw some empty 22 hulls laying on his truck floor. They asked why he had them in the truck. He said he had been shooting bull frogs from the truck a few days earlier. Sure you were the lady cops thought. Out of the truck they commanded. We found ourselves legs spread and hands on the front of the truck, for about three hours. We were covered by the two officers called in as backup, covering us with shot guns in their arms. For three hours we stood there while the two lady cops searched the truck multiple times looking for guns.

They found two Old Timer pocket knives on my brother. They could not understand why a person needed two three inch pocket knives, as my brother explained they just wound up in his pocket. They took them.

After waiting all this time, I really could not take it any more. I can be somewhat of a smart mouth. I asked the armed officer why they were detaining us so long while they could not find any reason to do so.

The officer advised me not to let my mouth overload my derriere. I lost it and said you could kiss the aforementioned area. I gritted my teeth waiting for him to kick the same, as my brother gave me that "you dumb derriere" look.

Finally they let us go. One lady cop asked the other, "Aren't we going to write them up?" The other replied, "For what?" The first lady cop replied "There has to be something since we held them so long." She replied, "We got nothing, you can go. By the way, when did you get into Houston?" My brother replied a few hours ago. I drove all night." She asked when was he leaving and he replied, "This afternoon." She thought that was a good idea.

As we got back in the truck and the lady cops were walking back to the car, my brother yelled out, "Can I have my knives back?" She walked back to the truck and threw them in the truck.

As you know, I lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought they needed a search warrant ?


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

HDRider said:


> In Arkansas you can wear your plate on the front or the back of your truck. His was on the front, causing us to be pulled over.


Depends on the truck. 1 ton and larger can display front or rear, all others required on rear. I got stopped in my Suburban 1/2 ton for the front plate. No ticket or warning, just a heads up to be aware of the law.

2010 Arkansas Code
Title 27 - Transportation
Subtitle 2 - Motor Vehicle Registration And Licensing
Chapter 14 - Uniform Motor Vehicle Administration, Certificate of Title, and Antitheft Act
Subchapter 7 - Registration and Certificates of Title
Â§ 27-14-716 - Display of license plates generally.

(2) (A) When one (1) plate is issued, it shall be attached to the rear.

(B) License plates for trucks of one (1) ton capacity or larger may be displayed either on the front or rear of the vehicle.


Stopped in Texas and hassled for .22 shell casings and 3in blade knives...jeez, I thought Texas was a "free state"  Sure am glad Arkansas rescinded the knife style and length laws in 2009.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I got up....went to work....went home...didn't do any harm...probably did some good.

Repeat daily 60+ hours a-week for 20 years. 

That's my police story.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Lot's!!!!!


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> I thought they needed a search warrant ?


They only need reasonable suspicion to detain and do a weapons pat down. After that they need to develop probable cause, really fast too. Only in the case of imminent threat to human life or the overall public safety can a search be performed without a warrant.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

hawgsquatch said:


> They only need reasonable suspicion to detain and do a weapons pat down. After that they need to develop probable cause, really fast too. *Only in the case of imminent threat to human life or the overall public safety can a search be performed without a warrant*.


That's still a violation of the Constitution! I will not comply!!!


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

As an example: Let's say a cop sees fresh blood dripping from the trunk of a car. It is reasonable to look inside that trunk. Or, a cop chases an armed felon into a private home. It is reasonable to enter the residence without a warrant because stopping to get a warrant could cause more harm than good. The constitution protects against _unreasonable_ search and seizure. We need to make sure we do not stretch this definition.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

CopBlock.org

......


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Small town in Quebec, last Saturday night (well Sunday morning) before Christmas vacation. 120 or so drunken university students leave the bars at 2am to find a foot of fresh snow. Snowball fight ensues over 2 blocks of main drag. Two cops driving through stop in middle of street and become target of all involved. They got out of the cruiser then hunkered down behind the doors as the inside of the cruiser was filled with snowballs. Couple cruisers of backup show up ten minutes later with their own stockpiles of snowballs in the back seats and start returning fire. At some point several Hell's Angels show up from closing their bars and join forces with the cops. Steam is blown off, hi jinks and hilarity ensue. Some minor bumps and bruises, no guns drawn, no pepper spray or tasers. Eventually the snow starts running low and everyone goes their separate way. The end


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

hawgsquatch said:


> They only need reasonable suspicion to detain and do a weapons pat down. After that they need to develop probable cause, really fast too. Only in the case of imminent threat to human life or the overall public safety can a search be performed without a warrant.


and a few 22 shells met this requirement ???


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Empty shell casings in a vehicle is not probable cause a law was broken.. I would have never let them search.. I've refused searches before.. Once they brought a dog to walk around. It alerted to nothing. I wasted their time as much as they wasted mine..


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

> The first lady cop replied "There has to be something since we held them so long."


(Blonde female cop ???)


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

About midnight, someone walked up and down our private shared road, shooting a rifle every minute or so. First night I think , some critter really irritated him. Next night, I think what the heck. Third night, I begin to worry. By fourth night, I think someone is a real idiot. Fifth night, I decide I am going to talk to this person so get up, flick on the porch light, step out and Bam, he shoots from the end of my drive. I shut the door and call the sheriff. Around here that means waiting 30 minutes but two cars with their lights flashing show up. And I have nothing to show them as there are we are in the deep dark woods. I apologize for dragging them up here, they say that it's ok that is what they are there for and go away. Never hear that shooting again.

That and being brought in to try to identify the man who jumped me from behind when I was walking in a city park at age 16 is pretty much my only police contact.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

where I want to said:


> About midnight, someone walked up and down our private shared road, shooting a rifle every minute or so. First night I think , some critter really irritated him. Next night, I think what the heck. Third night, I begin to worry. By fourth night, I think someone is a real idiot. Fifth night, I decide I am going to talk to this person so get up, flick on the porch light, step out and Bam


That's where I would have walked out my door with something that holds a lot of ammo and unloaded it... Not so much in the person's direction, but more to say, "my gun is bigger and I'm not going to deal with this... "

I don't call the cops unless there's a body that needs to be removed..


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I got one on here somewhere.If someone can link it. ( ID or you're going to jail) It's over in S&EP.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

simi-steading said:


> That's where I would have walked out my door with something that holds a lot of ammo and unloaded it... Not so much in the person's direction, but more to say, "my gun is bigger and I'm not going to deal with this... "
> 
> I don't call the cops unless there's a body that needs to be removed..


Does depend on a few things but my way worked fine.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Yes. It involves Angie Dickinson from when I was a boy. No...it was yesterday.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

simi-steading said:


> That's where I would have walked out my door with something that holds a lot of ammo and unloaded it... Not so much in the person's direction, but more to say, "my gun is bigger and I'm not going to deal with this... "
> 
> I don't call the cops unless there's a body that needs to be removed..



Going outside in the dark to show your fire power is not that bright


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

True.. Better out he window ...


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

simi-steading said:


> True.. Better out he window ...


And kill an idiot 14 year old whose parent's are not paying attention. Who was who I thought was probably the person involved. What if that person, who obviously was not thoughtful in the first place, returned fire more pointedly?

Is that the begining of the story in the news papers the next day?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

When our town decided to get a drug dog, it was a big deal......until......one late night....very fancy vehicle.....drug dog jumped up into the bag seat and proceeded to do his business.....the end of the story...the drug dog is gone......


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Knock at the door at 6 am while I'm home alone with a toddler. My husband is out of town on a business trip. My toddler has a habit of opening the front door ( although it was locked) so I yell out, " Do not open the door". When I get to the door I look out the peep hole and see police. After I open it I find out they are actually marshals looking for some guy I've never heard of. I realize how suspicious I must have sounded yelling don't open the door lol. Anyway, they were nice. They left after I told them I had no idea who the guy was.


----------



## Xplorer (Sep 23, 2010)

I guess I'll be staying out of Texas after hearing that story HDRider. Sounds like they like to step on your rights down there.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

About 10 years ago, we were at home, minding my own business watching TV with the wife and daughter, and suddenly there's a sharp, strong knock on the door.

"Sheriff's office, please open the door."

I cracked the door open to greet them, and asked what was the matter.

"We received a 9-1-1 call from this residence."

"Uh...what?"

"Someone from this house called 911 and hung up. We need to look around."

I glanced over to the wife, and sure enough - my 1-year-old daughter had been playing with the house phone. I relayed this to the officers, who insisted they verify my claim.

I cracked the door enough for them to lean in and see my baby girl with the phone antenna sticking out of her mouth.

We took the phone away, apologized, and all involved had a good chuckle.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Life has presented me with numerous cop stories, some good, some not so good. Most however have had reasonably good endings. Showing proper respect to the officer normally makes for better endings.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

At a business event, my boss had purchased a Montana State Troopers ball cap. A retired trooper was a participant in the event and donated it to the fundraiser auction. Boss bid on it mainly to be polite, it wasn't getting a lot of action and he was friends with the donor and didn't want him to feel bad. 

At 0600 the next morning, we start driving home towards Kansas City from Wyoming. Over 800 miles to go in one day. Middle of nowhere, Nebraska, on a 2 lane, we came up over a little rise and there's a Nebraska trooper taking radar. I was driving and yup, I was speeding. When he asked for license and registration, the registration was the rental agreement and boss handed it across, leaning in to let the Nebraska trooper get a look at his new cap. I got a written warning and we were soon on our way!


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I've got one. I was stopped you a MO state trooper one time. When he walked up I kept my hands on the wheel and informed him there was an unloaded handgun in a holster on the dash. He looked at it and so "Ok" the proceeded to tell me I needed to slow down a bit there had just been a bad wreck and he didn't want to have another. At which point we both went on our way.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The only time I called the police was because there was an angry black neighbor half my age who had me trapped in the garage, was standing in my driveway armed with a baseball bat, and was threatening me. After about 15 minutes of yelling at each other I ordered him off my property and he eventually went. When the cops showed up the cop that talked to me called me a liar to my face, said he didn't believe my story. He didn't talk to either of the neighbors that saw the event and I didn't know until later that there were witnesses. 

I told the cop that the guy must have a death wish because if I had had a gun I could have shot him. The cops report stated that I said if I had a gun I WOULD have shot him.

Next time I will be armed and won't count on the police for much.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I got another one.

My wife, some friends and I went to a ZZ Top and Rolling Stone concert at the Astro dome. Our seats were up one level off the floor. We made our way to the floor, right up front. After awhile we decide to go back and sit in our seats.

Walking back this lady passes out and lands in my arms. Her boyfriend asked me to help him carry her back to their seats. I do. Of course.

I expected wifey was following me. She wasn't.

I look and cannot find her. We were there with about 50,000 others.

I go back to my seat. She never comes back. I go back and look a few more times. No luck.

After the concert we go back to the car and wait, and wait and wait some more. We were the last car to leave. I am very concerned.

We drive home. I am in a not so mild panic. We get home. Wifey is sitting on the front porch bench. Been there waiting for a couple of hours.

"How did you get home?" I asked. "The police brought me home." she said. We lived about 40 miles from the dome.

She got scared when she went outside. She had no money, no ID, nothing, and she was dressed to the nines and quite appealing. She saw the police and stood there for a while. Finally she works up the courage to explain her situation to them. They gave her a ride home. Two of Houston's finest. 


BTW - Do these belong to anyone here? I found them on my car when I left the Astro Dome. A single boot and a pair of panties.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Something about that story doesn't sound quite right.....

Are you telling us, that the wifey didn't know where ya'll parked your car?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

copperkid3 said:


> Something about that story doesn't sound quite right.....
> 
> Are you telling us, that the wifey didn't know where ya'll parked your car?


You'd have to know my wife...She would never venture out in that sea of a parking lot alone. She'd never parade around without an escort the way she was dressed. That is why she stood close to the police, to feel safe.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

A friend of mine had an "oh no" encounter one time. Group of rugby girls going to a match. Poor college students, they weren't buying any high priced snacks along the way. They brought them from home, one brought fruit loops in a baggie to snack on dry. When the cereal was gone, there was a baggy with white powdery residue in the center console cup holder. They got pulled over. The cop thought he had found a drug cartel, he didn't want to hear it was sugar and he wasn't about to lick it. So he got out his test kit....and then he let them go. I don't think they even got a ticket for speeding, which was his reason for stopping them.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I was stationed at Ft. Benning, and went way outside my weekend pass limit to Panama City Fl. We were in my buddy's Ford van, and left with a fifth of whiskey and a case of beer on ice. When we got there, I was driving and the whiskey was gone.

I was driving down the entrance road to the "Beach Party", where cars were pulled off into the sand leaving their back tires on the asphalt. I felt the van lurch, and stopped. I'd no sooner stopped than a sheriff's deputy was at my window telling me to get out of the van. You'd think I would have been tipped off when he said "van", but I wasn't. I stepped out thinking I was in a car, and fell right on my face at his feet. When he told me I'd hit a car parked off the road, we went back to look. It was a brand new, sticker still on the window, 1965 Dodge convertible. It's entire rear end electrical was hanging off the van's bumper, or lying smashed in the road.

I immediately copped to being outside my pass limits, and the owner of the van was passed out in the passenger seat. He said "your Army?", and I answered in the affirmative. He handed me his card, and said "if anybody asks you about this tell them I've already investigated it, you can go". He said he'd gotten out of the Army about 3 months prior, and knew an arrest would be big trouble.

When I asked him about the Dodge, he said "if he gives me any crud, I'll ticket him for illegal parking".


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

You guys live a lot more "exciting" lives than I do!


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Cop threatened me with his tazer the other day. Just because I was in my garden and threw a tomatoe at him. I said , "Son, you do that and no more free 
Sunday dinners for you"! He said, " Ok Dad, you win".


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I hit a piece of tire in the road and it went up under the air dam and somehow locked my front driver side tire. I fish tailed into a mailbox, up on the 2 driver side tires till the rims bent, and then landed in a ditch. 
I busted my neck pretty bad so I just gave the cop my info and went to the hospital. Never heard back from him.

8 years later I was headed home late from work and I got pulled over for a tail light. She took my info back to her squad car to run it and was taking an extra long time. Next thing I know I'm surrounded by 2 more squad cars. They pull me outta my truck, cuff me, search me, and take me to the station. 
At the station they book me and then sit me down at a desk to (finally) read me my rights and serve me. Apparently 8 years prior the officer wrote 3 tickets (one for wreck-less driving) and filed them without serving me. The officer at the desk was just rude and awful to me, but I was still trying to be respectful and polite. I just kept saying "I never saw those charges" and "I didn't know!?"
Finally the cop yells at me "your signature is right here!" 
And then the light went on in his head when he saw there was no signature on any of the tickets.
He got real nice after that, even got me a coffee and doughnut.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I got pulled over two days ago, by ISP Officer, for random DOT roadside inspection.

I was polite, courteous and cooperative. The Tractor trailer I was driving is in excellent shape.

Opened the driver door, he looked at the inspection sticker - which was expired and looked extra long look at the one illegal entry I knew I had in my log book. (9.5 hour break, instead of 10). He made no comments.

I left 20 minutes later with a clean inspection report, which I have received 8 out of the last 9 time I have been inspected at road side.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> nasty flaming snip that was here, deleted. ?


Don't give me any of this politically correct nonsense. There is so much fear that you might offend someone if you mention their race that the media won't do it even as they are warning you to look out for a bad guy that is doing crimes in your neighborhood. 

I was scared because the guy had a baseball bat and threatened to "mess me up". 

I am sure that the cop didn't want to charge the neighbor because the neighbor was black. He didn't want to get into all the carp black people throw out whenever they get in trouble with the police. Such as, "I'm being racially profiled" or "police brutality". Bottom line, the cop didn't want to do his job. He didn't even ask the other neighbors if they had seen anything. He pulled a CYA move when he misquoted me and said I said I would have shot the neighbor.

I did check out the black neighbor after the incident and he had several arrests and convictions for assault. He had spent time in jail. He obviously has anger management issues. I was lucky he didn't attack me with the baseball bat. Karma is going to get him and he will lose it and go to prison for a long time.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> A friend of mine had an "oh no" encounter one time. Group of rugby girls going to a match. Poor college students, they weren't buying any high priced snacks along the way. They brought them from home, one brought fruit loops in a baggie to snack on dry. When the cereal was gone, there was a baggy with white powdery residue in the center console cup holder. They got pulled over. The cop thought he had found a drug cartel, he didn't want to hear it was sugar and he wasn't about to lick it. So he got out his test kit....and then he let them go. I don't think they even got a ticket for speeding, which was his reason for stopping them.


We have a bunch of small baggies we use for all sorts of things. We have been working on the van and have been putting small prats in them and labeling them so we (I) can remember what goes where. I told the son he should get several, put various stuff (powdered sugar, dried oregano, vitamin etc) in them and leave them laying in the car and see what happens. He thought it was a great idea until I told him I wouldn't bail him out


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> deleted post was quoted here.


Nothing I have said indicates I am a raciest. The whole point of the story is that the cop didn't want to do his job because the neighbor was black. 

I am tired of the media, police, and anyone else you care to mention being so afraid of offending someone that they bend over backwards when dealing with black people. I am tired of every black that gets arrested yelling that they are being discriminated against. I am tired that every black that gets a beating or shot by police while getting arrested is a "good person who is enrolled in college and would never hurt a fly". Really? Every one of them is innocent? I am tired of people, mostly black, looting whenever they think they can get away with it. 

On the other hand, I have never made a personal attack on another member of this forum, unlike you. I suspect you are the one with the need to call names and put down people you don't even know.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

oneraddad said:


> deleted post was quoted here


Yeah, didnt need to make the post at all... but when anyone tells a story they like to paint the picture as it was. taking a guess it was included in the description for that very reason... coz it was an angry black man with a baseball bat... not a happy asian woman with a bouquet of lilies. Notice how the two descriptions paint two distinctly different pictures in a persons mind. Adverbs and adjectives are important!


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> deleted post was quoted here


Watch the news, much?

Skin color has _everything in the world_, to do with how an altercation, crime, or nearly anything else, plays out with the cops, the media and everyone else involved.

Seems pretty early in this thread, to accuse people of being racists.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Many years ago, my BIL was on his way to visit his girlfriend (who is now his wife). He got pulled over for speeding. So, he gave him all his info, then had the following conversation w/the officer.

Officer: I see your last name is Z. Any relation to NZ (officer in a neighboring township)?

BIL: He's my cousin.

Officer: Why do you have a business card from Judge C (municipal judge for the township)?

BIL: He's my BIL

Officer: Where are you heading?

BIL: The mayor's house (GF's brother was the mayor).

At this point in time, the officer gave him all his info back, and told him to get out of there.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

I put my hands out the window before he exited his car, explained I had a CCW and right hip holster, then asked for his instructions. Both times they asked me step outside and they removed the gun from behind me. 

The first time the cop tried to remove the mag, with his finger on the trigger, pointing the gun at me. I yelled, "don't point that at me!" and jumped to the side. He was obviously embarrassed, apologized, checked that I had no warrants and let me go, instructing me to clean the gun. I sweat on the thing all day long while working on a dusty farm, so it is always dirty.

The second time the cop got mad when I asked him to either put the gun in his car loaded or exercise due care when unloading. That made him angry. He was pretty much a jerk from that point while he verified my farmer exemption to the CDL requirement. Really I'm a homesteader, but there is no allowance for that in the CDL law. 

Then he started asking what I did besides farming. Thinking it might be some ploy to get me to violate my farmer exemption, I kept saying I'm a farmer. I was trying to figure out what he wanted to know and after more of his high pressure questioning, in frustration I said I used to be a gov't contractor (which was untrue only in that I was still a gov't contractor, but afraid to admit I wasn't a full time farmer). 

That led to more rather forceful questioning about what I did as a gov't contractor so I told him about a program I'm rather proud of, that we did military communications and developed the satcom package for the predator drones in Afghanistan. And all of a sudden, I was his long lost best friend, and I was scrathin my noggin wondering what had just happened. Then he told me he could tell how I handled my gun I wasn't just a farmer and thanked me for my service. (I have no idea why he thought that)

So while we did a complete inspection of the truck, trailer, brakes, lights, reflector marking tape, etc, etc, he was super nice, would find issues and say he could write me a ticket but wouldn't. All the while I'm worried he is going to figure me out, that I never served in Afghan. I'm an accountant, a mgmt consultant, a trouble shooter, proposal writer, the closest I've ever gotten to Afghan is Italy, so I'm anything but man enough to put myself in the company of those who have actually served in a war zone. So rather get caught in an unintentional lie, I explained I was only a contractor, not a soldier. That was good enough for him, he wrote me 6 warnings and sent me on my way with a handshake. 

Two cop stops where I could have gotten ticketed and in both cases, my gun played a role in nothing but warnings.


----------



## pookford (Jan 11, 2014)

My first flat tire...There I am, a clueless suburban kid on the side of a deserted country road, in the pouring rain, trying to figure out how to change a tire, when a van full of strange men pulls up. My heart is thundering because I'm alone, I'm about 100 lbs dripping wet, and I have no idea what to do if the guys grinning at me from that van aren't planning on being helpful.

The next thing I know, another car pulls up and a cop that could've been a stunt-double for the Terminator climbs out. The driver of the van actually flinched when he saw the cop and he and his buddies wasted no time getting out of there. 

As soon as the van was gone, the officer spent the next 20 minutes or so getting soaked to the bone as he taught me how to change a flat. While I'm slowly, and very clumsily changing the tire, another gentleman pulled over and offered to help us. 

The stark difference between the gentleman that saw the officer and stopped to help anyway, and the van full of strangers that took one look at him and practically peeled away, was quite a lesson in itself. I'm pretty sure I can thank that officer for a lot more than teaching me how to change a tire that day.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

oneraddad said:


> deleted post was quoted here


:umno: angry black man with baseball bat with raised voice = fear. 
happy asian woman with armful of flowers = wanna a cup of tea? 

Two entirely different pictures in the readers mind.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

This was back in my college days. Id like to say it was the end of a long story but actually it was the beginning of one. At about 4:00 AM I was waking up in the backseat of a Greyhound bus in West Couldersport Pa. with my ticket pinned to my chest courtesy of the Hornell NY police Department. Then things got interesting.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

JJ Grandits said:


> This was back in my college days. Id like to say it was the end of a long story but actually it was the beginning of one. At about 4:00 AM I was waking up in the backseat of a Greyhound bus in West Couldersport Pa. with my ticket pinned to my chest courtesy of the Hornell NY police Department. Then things got interesting.


AND??? Continue, please...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

HDRider said:


> AND??? Continue, please...


I too would like to hear the rest of this story.... the first part I can pretty much figure out.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

I have 24 yrs of police stories. Some are hilarious, others I try to forget. Have met a lot of folks and have kept in touch with some since I retired. There are a lot of great people out there.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Sort of a long one.

Years ago I was driving from Dallas north to Tulsa. Everyone knew there was a speed trap just north of McKinney TX at Melissa, so I set my cruise control on 55. Sure enough, a Hwy Patrolman, pudgy baby fat with pimples, pulls me over going past Melissa, says I was doing 61 mph. I told him that wasn't right, my cruise was on 55 and I knew what a speed trap Melissa was. Didn't phase him. He wrote the ticket, and while handing my license and ticket to me says "let me give you some advice", I'm thinking this is going to be sage, and he says "slow it down".

After getting my ticket and license I said to him "cut out the chocolate bars and coke colas and your face will clear up". He wasn't amused.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> :umno: angry black man with baseball bat with raised voice = fear.
> happy asian woman with armful of flowers = wanna a cup of tea?
> 
> Two entirely different pictures in the readers mind.


My friend Dave Oakleaf found out about an angry black man with a baseball bat at a Walmart in Lakewood California. I went to Daves funeral. The baseball batter was yelling racial epithets at Dave who was ignoring him until that 6'6" black man hit 5'6" Dave in the head with the bat. Pretty sure Dave died quickly. The police said it wasn't racially motivated! !


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

I was on my way to my friends house in Pasadena California. I met Shawn at a Mickey D's so he could show me the way since I had never gone to his house before. On our way a cop drops in behind us. Shawn tells me he's going to pull us over because I'm white(Shawn was black).
Shawn was right, they did. Harassed us for a bit, then left. I asked Shawn what the deal was. He said the cops around there didn't like white folks....especially if their with some black folks.

Then there was the time I had to pull my S & W 500 on someone who threatened me with a .45!
That deal cost me $3500 in attorney fees!

I can't count the number of tickets I've received over the years. 21 in one year alone.....never lost my license! !! Go figure! Had to watch Red Asphalt about 6 times...traffic school. Did I mention I used to go to the street races a lot and up on Mulholland Dr. Every night! They made a movie called "King of the Mountain" about us!....it was lame!!!

One night up on Mulholland, we were sitting around drinking beer, when a cop pulls up and parks. There was a street..Beaumont Dr. (The gun and some clothes used in the Manson murderers was found just feet from where we were) had a little dirt berm that divided Mulholland from Beaumont. My mostly drunk buddy went down and started talking to them when another friend came hauling by in his Cooper S. The cop asked if we knew him, Johnny Joe said we did. The cop didn't move!!! Next car, same question, didn't know this one...cops took off and gave him a ticket! I also got arrested up there for aiding and abetting a drag race. The judge found that there wasn't a straight a way long enough for a drag race and dropped the charges against all 122 of us! They just want to harass us! Pissed that they couldn't catch us when we ran!!!!


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

One night when I had picked up my girlfriend to go to the drive in movies, she told me I had a headlight out on my 66 Chevelle. After the movie we up to Mulholland to ah, look at the pretty city lights!!! As we were driving along a cop passes going the other way and flips a u turn, pulls us over. I told Patty if they ask me to get to get out, I'm going to West Los Angeles jail because of warrants. They called me back and cuffed me. Wanted to impound the car and let Patty(blonde, blue eyes, 38d) walk home...at 2:30am....on a dark two lane mountain road! Really?? I asked if he was going to accept the responsibility for her safety. ..He let her take the car (she drove it to my parents house 15 miles away in 1st gear cause she didn't know how to use a stick shift!) Anyway, in the car, on the way to jail, the cop driving kept looking in the rear view mirror. I could see lights from behind us and then heard a car...64 split window vette...uncorked side pipes. ..Ed Pink aluminum 427...4 speed..huge slicks all around. Mulholland Charlie! !! He passed us in the cop car around a blind corner...(He told me he doesn't pay attention to other cars when he's going for a run!) No plates of course! At the jail, I paid a cop $5 for a pack of smokes, never saw him again. Guy in the cell gave me a menthol as he was being let out, blech! I would have smoked it if I had a match!!!!!! My dad came to bail me out, that was one really, really long ride home!

About the warrant,I found that a warrant was $65.50 and that if my ticket went to warrant, all the moving violations and fix it's were dropped because the warrant was worse. Mostly my friend Cindy, who worked at the main court house in Van Nuys would call and let me know that a warrant had just been issued...so I would go pay it and that was that. Except a couple of time it didn't work out to well!

I had a lot of issues with cops growing up. Wait I got a good one!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Back in the day when cops were still responsible if they caused an accident I had an encounter. Every morning when I was driving from home to college I had to take the interstate. Most mornings I would have some jerk with their bright lights on riding so close to me that I was practically blinded by the lights. So one morning I had had enough and slammed on the brakes. Car had to change lanes in order to avoid hitting me. As the car sped by on my left I saw the highway patrol emblem on the side. At least they never tailgated me again.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh when I was younger, Alcohol made me brave and Bullet Proof.

One time me and my wife was in Arkansas, it was a Dry County but they had a Bar. I was upset, dropped my wife at the Bar, I drove to County Line where could buy Packaged Liquor. Bought 12 Pack and Fifth of Jack. Went back to the Bar, pulled my Keys put them on the dash. Drank what I had. Then went in and ordered a Drink, drank it.

Me and my wife went to leave. Get outside. 5 Cops and a Dog. they explained someone had called in a Hit and Run, supposable I had hit two Vehicles. I got in their face pointing my finger. They told me Sir we will cuff you if you don't quit putting your finger in our face  After being Cuffed I was still in their face.

Finally they found no evidence of me hitting anyone. Told my wife to get me out of town.

Another time I went to a Street Dance. I wasn't feeling any pain. A Guy peed on my Friends Pickup, he told them not to do it again. Later my Friends wife seen him doing the same, she told the Guy about it, he shook it at her  She tells her Husband, my Friend. He runs up to the Guy, the Guy KOs him one punch. His Brother runs up, the Guy KOs him one punch. Me not wanting to be left out I go to run up there. 6'4" 300 pound Cop grabs me. :grumble: Let me at him I will kick his tail. You do I'll have to arrest you. I look up hey your not going to be around all the time, the Guys tail is getting kicked.

Next day went to my Buddys house, looked at his face, you want to go kick that Guys tail? No does a Guy good to get his tail kicked every so often.

One night I was upset with my wife, I was drinking. Called the Cops up to arrest me. One came over I told him the deal. He tells me there is no room in the Jail. Setting there with me drinking, after a bit I took a swing at him. He throws me down, says dang it I know why you did that and I told you we didn't have any room for you. We sat out there biggest part of the night talking. I kept drinking. Early morning he asked if I was ready for Bed? Yelp. He carries me to my House, asked my wife if it was ok I stayed? Yes. He put me to Bed on the Couch and left.

Oh there is many more including 80MPH chase on Gravel Roads and peeing on a Police Dog. I was so much Fun.

big rockpile


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Eh, I doesn't matter any more so I'll tell it since this happened around 40 years a go!

We used to go to Van Nuys Blvd. Every night till around midnight(unless there was a street race) and then go to Mulholland until the sun started coming up.(racing from dusk till dawn!!!) We hung out at a Jack in the box that had off duty cops as security. One was a Sargent from the division where I lived. He was a really cool.guy and knew we were just kids having fun. We found that a chain of stores could be played in a way that they would actually hand us car stereo stuff without paying for it! I mean actually hand it to us!!! Told my Sargent friend and he laughed and said no one is that stupid. Next day I walked into the NH police station with some "presents" for my friend. The desk cop said the Sarge wasn't there and made me take them with me. Later that day a bunch of friends were over and we were hanging out drinking beer and I think there may have been some weed there too! We were 16 or so at the time. There was a knock at the door and one of my friends looks out the window and see's a cop. It was so funny watching my friends try to squeeze into places they couldn't fit trying to hide. Not to mention how loud they were! My mom answered the door and the cop asked for me, so I went to the door. I had never seen the Sarge in uniform and actually didn't know he was a Sargent until I saw the stripes! :smack he told me I need to get a fan cause the "aroma" was really strong. I gave him the presents! He was shocked that our "process" worked! He put the stereo stuff In his Z car on the condition that we stop. We did after I got him a tool box!!! He's retired and we're still friends!!!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Back in the late 70's I lived in S Fla. My wife and I traveled to Americus, Ga to visit some friends. We went out to eat one night and after supper "Luke" asked if we wanted to drive up to Plains, Ga to see where Jimmy Carter lived. 

We decided to take the short drive and we got to the street that Luke was familar with, he told me to turn left. (Jimmy and Rosalyn were living at the White House at the time.)

I turned onto the street and there was a small guard house on the right lane side with a barricade in the down position. There was no one in the guard house and plenty of room to drive around in the left lane so we said "what the heck, no big deal".

I drove down the street for a short distance and Luke pointed out a single story brick ranch style house on the left. It was pretty dark but we could see a station wagon in the carport headed towards the street. We stopped in front of the house and all of a sudden, the house lit up and the station wagon was headed down the drive fast. These guys got out, had their weapons out and pointed down but in the ready position. They were shining their lights in our faces and asking who we were and why we were there. I am pretty sure there were 6 of them. Maybe more in other locations we did not see. 
They checked all of our ID's and told us to leave and not to come back. They did not have to tell me twice.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

In the early seventies I decided to go from MI to home in TN. In Glasgow KY I was cut off by a little old lady, not knowing the roads well I cut her back off to make the turn I needed. All a sudden there was lights behind me. I was a 19 year old country boy in a tank top and cut off jeans and started to get out of my 1964 Plymouth Valiant (Slant 6 170), when I glanced in the mirror and saw the passenger mountie pull his gun with the driver loosen his. With out any education I slide down in the seat put both hands on the steering wheel and sat there. The officer came to the window and when he motioned for me to roll it down I did with slow two fingers on the knob when he asked for the registration I opened the glove box leaned back and after he looked and nodded I handed him the paper work. The hole time I could see the passenger officer with a gun to the back of my head. After he looked at everything he told me to make sure I closed the door and buckled up. There had been a officer shooting the day before and they were definitely jumpie. I have no problem with what they did and with out being taught I did the safe thing.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

HDRider said:


> I do.
> 
> My brother drove down to Houston to visit with me and to work the summer. I thought I'd take him downtown to show him the big buildings. We both were just country boys, and he looked the part with his cowboy hat and a hawk feather stuck in the hat band.
> 
> ...


I was as upset as Mr. Holder as he relayed his story to the people of Ferguson..

_"I am the Attorney General of the United States, but I am also a black man. I can remember being stopped on the New Jersey turnpike&#8230; and accused of speeding. Pulled over&#8230; &#8220;Let me search your car&#8221;&#8230; Go through the trunk of my car, look under the seats and all this kind of stuff. I remember how humiliating that was and how angry I was and the impact it had on me."_​


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

HDRider said:


> I was as upset as Mr. Holder as he relayed his story to the people of Ferguson..
> 
> _"I am the Attorney General of the United States, but I am also a black man. I can remember being stopped on the New Jersey turnpikeâ¦ and accused of speeding. Pulled overâ¦ âLet me search your carââ¦ Go through the trunk of my car, look under the seats and all this kind of stuff. I remember how humiliating that was and how angry I was and the impact it had on me."_​


I was going to comment on Mr. Holders comment... but noticed that kind of post gets deleted, no point in going "there".


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Too bad Holder didn't know about unreasonable search and seizure. And on that point, cops get used to people letting them search so they think they have the right to rummage about in your car whenever they pull you over. Just say "NO, NO, H- NO, Where's your warrant???"


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I know a guy who got threatened with being taken to jail for allowing an under age driver to drive his car on private property. He ended up taking a ticket for unsafe operation because he didn't know the laws. In Ohio cops can't ticket you for any moving violation on private property.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Too bad Holder didn't know about unreasonable search and seizure. And on that point, cops get used to people letting them search so they think they have the right to rummage about in your car whenever they pull you over. Just say "NO, NO, H- NO, Where's your warrant???"


I usually say something like, "Tell you what...if you let me dig through your car first, then maybe I'll let you have a crack at mine." Sometimes they get angry, but the older I've gotten the more it gets a chuckle and a "Have a nice day."

I have lots of police stories...I have a bit of a lead foot and a powerful curiosity that leads me to drive "suspiciously" while exploring unfamiliar areas late at night so I get stopped somewhat regularly, even at 74 years old. In general, I'm not a big fan of the police. I have some good friends who are or were cops, and I've met some great professional and respectful ones who pulled me over, but the trend seems to be more and more toward bullies with badges.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Dh's brother was pulled over by a PA cop after spotlighting after the cut-off time. Like a moron he let the cop search his car. Cop then followed him back to the cabin and asked to search the cabin. Only then did moron get wise and say no. He realized when the cop followed him back how stupid he had been to let them search the car.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Its been my experience that the town clowns are the worst of the lot when it comes treating our citizens like citizens. County mounties are not much better, state troopers, now they have nearly always treated me fairly, with one exception but thats way to long a story to get into here... The feds are the best of the bunch.... so far they have left me entirely to my own devices!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> Too bad Holder didn't know about unreasonable search and seizure. And on that point, cops get used to people letting them search so they think they have the right to rummage about in your car whenever they pull you over. Just say "NO, NO, H- NO, Where's your warrant???"



Well as my son learned, they just hold you there until a drug dog can be called in. Then they use anything the dog does as a signal to search. They decided the positive sign must have been from the hamburger wrapper in the floorboard of the back seat. But not before cutting all the strings on his guitar so they could have a good look... oh sorry we nicked it while cutting the strings off. (no pictures of a before close enough to prove it was done during the search, officer denied doing it or saying anything)

It is really hard to teach your child to respect officers when they start doing stupid things like this to them


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

One time I was visiting my Wife in the Hospital which was across the street from the Boys Training School. I ran across the street, I was tackled, I rolled over punched whomever was on top of me. It was a County Deputy he thought I was a Boy that had escaped from the Training School. At the time I had just got out of USMC Boot Camp, I could have done far worse.

One time I was bringing my Son home from Boy Scouts. Turned on gravel road, car was on my tail, I speed up, it speeds up, kept doing this until we was going over 80MPH. Then it pulled up shined Spotlight in my eyes. I stop, he pulls up behind me, I come out with a Ball Bat, I hear SIR DROP THE WEAPON!  Look down see State Plates. It was a Missouri Highway Patrol. I drop the Bat, he throws me on the Car, I say Sir why was you pulling me over? Your car looked suspicious, why didn't you turn on your Flashing Lights or Siren? No answer. Who is in the car with you? My Son, I was picking him up from Boy Scouts. Sir what is your name? Give me his name, turned me lose. I was on the Phone to State Capital the next morning.

One night I had been drinking, it was snowing, I came to a house went in laid on their couch. They called the Sheriff, he comes, picks me up, Boy you been drinking? Nope! You smell like a Brewery. They loaded me in their Car, I needed to go so I peed on the Dog next to me :whistlin: They get me to Jail, got my name and age, asked where I lived? Well I lived in the woods didn't have a Mailing address so I told them about where I was living. They turned me lose next day. Come out in the paper they picked up a 17 year old youth for Public Intoxication, didn't know his Address :shrug:

One time when I was living at home I had Midnight Curfew. They caught me going through the city 80MPH, come out Guns drawn. Asked why I was driving so fast? I explained. What is wrong with the exhaust on your car? I drug the muffler off earlier. Well you drive home, slow down and get your exhaust fixed. Yes Sir :whistlin:

big rockpile


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Kmac15 said:


> It is really hard to teach your child to respect officers when they start doing stupid things like this to them


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I've had multiple very bad experiences over the years. Some very unpleasant stories. Never been arrested or anything. It's sad, because my kids know some of the stories. They know it's why we're generally afraid of/don't trust any cops, ever. The really sad part is that they've been with me a couple of times when I've been stopped and seen first hand problems. I used to feel bad, that maybe I was giving them an unfair impression, because obviously not all cops are bad. but, after the last one this spring, I decided i'm glad they know the past stories, and i'm glad they've seen it first hand. maybe, it will help protect them. 

I can tell you one thing, when they've seen how some cops can be first-hand, that made a way bigger impression on them than any old story, they've heard the family retell. and, that's the cops' handiwork, not my influence. sorry, if it offends any cops or their families. not my intention, like I said, I know not all are bad. but, the truth to me is that bad cops are out there, they're not a rarity. and, they scare me worse than other bad people, because they have a badge, so who do you go to for help, when you're dealing with them? i'm just trying to reply to the op, honestly.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

gibbsgirl said:


> I've had multiple very bad experiences over the years. Some very unpleasant stories. Never been arrested or anything. It's sad, because my kids know some of the stories. They know it's why we're generally afraid of/don't trust any cops, ever. The really sad part is that they've been with me a couple of times when I've been stopped and seen first hand problems. I used to feel bad, that maybe I was giving them an unfair impression, because obviously not all cops are bad. but, after the last one this spring, I decided i'm glad they know the past stories, and i'm glad they've seen it first hand. maybe, it will help protect them.
> 
> I can tell you one thing, when they've seen how some cops can be first-hand, that made a way bigger impression on them than any old story, they've heard the family retell. and, that's the cops' handiwork, not my influence. sorry, if it offends any cops or their families. not my intention, like I said, I know not all are bad. but, the truth to me is that bad cops are out there, they're not a rarity. and, they scare me worse than other bad people, because they have a badge, so who do you go to for help, when you're dealing with them? i'm just trying to reply to the op, honestly.


*****************
you haven't told us ANY of those stories......:smack


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

When I was 7 I was in a Van, Guy was running from the Cops, they made Swiss Cheese out of the Van, no body was hit and we got away. 

big rockpile


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

FireMaker said:


> I have 24 yrs of police stories. Some are hilarious, others I try to forget. Have met a lot of folks and have kept in touch with some since I retired. There are a lot of great people out there.


Ever know anyone who kept a motorcycle helmet with a manikin head in it in the trunk so he could put it on the side of the road when there was a nasty accident then send a gullible officer to pick it up? 

That's a good one, as long as you aren't the one picking up the 'severed' head


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

In the 70s, Missouri passed a helmet law. Some people I knew back then were pretty dedicated bikers, and their form of protest was to buy the smallest helmet that was legal, then glue a great big long hairy wig on top of it, then go riding. Often the cops couldn't find anything to ticket them for, and they said even if they got a ticket, the look on the cop's face when he figured it out was worth it.


----------

